# Kuhns Tie Grabber



## nprranch (Oct 7, 2009)

Any thoughts out there on the Kuhns Tie-Grabber option? Is it worth the price tag? In the video on their website, it appears to wrap pretty loosely. I'm not sure I see a great advantage, esp. with the $5,000 plus price tag.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

I looked at it at the farm show and i think it is not worth it, I have 9ft wide flats and dont have much trouble, The only wagons i strap down are the 8ft wide flats.
My farthest field is 8 miles from my house if that helps.
THOMAS


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I watched the video a couple of times to see if I was missing something. I really can't see the value. I guess if I wanted a bundle tied now and then to add some stability to a stack, I could get off the tractor and do it by hand pretty quickly. For $5,000 I can tie a lot of bundles...or hire a person of questionable citizenship to do it.


----------



## jfleace (Jan 7, 2010)

Thomas,
I am thinking of purchasing a kuhns accumulator. How high do you stack in the barn with the grabber? How stable are your stacks? I was wondering if the tie grabber would help in this regard or be a waste of money?

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## D.S. Farms (Feb 23, 2010)

I think the idea is great, especially if your barn isnt piched the right way to keep the stackform fallin, thats a major pain in the a.. , but i think its a little pricy. I agree with mike, I think i can rig up a jig on my hoshler grapple to hold a bundle of poly twine, and a knife to do it manually. getting in and out of the tractor would get old after a while! The bottom runs on the stack stay pretty good til ya get to about run 4 and up, then it can get a little shakey.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Justin you know i think i stack 7 high, My stacks are really stable, I dont think ive ever had one fall. Just make sure the bottom stays out and dont let the top start coming over when your stacking. O ya and make sue you keep them tight. I use my skidsteer to stack at the barn, moves around easier then a tractor.
THOMAS


----------



## jhag (Dec 25, 2009)

Justin,

I am currently using a 12 bale grabber. the bales are stacked flat. My stacks are 10 layers high because my forklift will not reach higher. I do not have much trouble with them falling especially first cut. Second cut seems to be a bit spongier and they do tend to lean after while. Bales are 50 lbs and 34 inches long. However, you do have to be careful when piling as they have to be as straight up as possible. It takes some practice, but after a few loads, it becomes much easier.

Jim


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We stack 18 feet high with a JCB Loadall. If I remember right, that is about 11 rows. These are 15 bale kuhns stacks. Once you get used to stacking, it is not a problem. The first year, I had a couple stacks fall, but none in the last 4 years.

I think the tie grabber has its place. I don't think it would be that much of an advantage in our operation, but for some it would be a good fit.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Any new thoughts on or experiences with the tie grabber.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm sure NVDAhayman has something to say! He loves his and wouldn't do it without it. I'm buying the 18 bale in the spring with tie grabber


----------



## southwind (Mar 25, 2012)

I have the KN615F. First season using it and I like it. Really helps keeping the bale stacks on the wagon from the field to barn.

Makes for a more secure stack in the barn too.I go about 10 high in the barn. Could not find a pic of it in action. Was a learning curve since

being used to the Steffen grabber. Also put a 4th hyd function on the loader.


----------

